

Who's behind Facebook clickjacking scams? - DeusExMachina
http://blog.kotowicz.net/2011/03/whos-behind-facebook-clickjacking-scams.html

======
niclupien
Whats the point of this scam ? Does this guy gain money from this or he is
just glad to piss off lots of people ?

